# Hello!



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi my name is Saskia and i haven't been owning mice for very long. Got my first 2, Mo and Star, from the Woodland mousery (thanks you guys). Star unfortunately passed away and now to keep Mo company we have Tiny, Patch and Kink. Am here to learn lots on how to keep the foursome happy and healthy.  Hope to get to know you all here


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome, enjoy your stay!


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

thank you, learning lots already


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey guys, glad ya joined up


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello!


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey saskia and col! Its good to see you here


----------

